# Catfish Nuggets Part #2 (in My #360)



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2020)

*Catfish Nuggets Part #2 (in My #360)*​


I got a Craving for some Catfish, so I added a big bag of Catfish Nuggets to my Curb-side Pick-up order from Giant Food Market.
This will be the second half of this Bag Batch of what they call nuggets.
I got My Breading Machine out (AKA Mrs Bear), and had her Bread all the pieces.
I filled one Crisper Basket, the rest of them in another Basket, along with a bunch of Frozen Steak Fries.
Then I set the #360 on “Roast” @ 390° for 40 minutes, with the Fan On.
I checked at 20 minutes, and they weren’t quite done, so I removed the Fries & put the fish back in to 25 minutes & all were Done.
So I plated all the Catty Pieces & the Fries, along with some Kraft Sandwich Spread as Tartar Sauce.

This was an enjoyable Meal for The Bear.

Bear



Rinse & Dry One Pound (1/2 Bag) of Catty Pieces:







Breaded by Mrs Bear:






All fish in #360 Crisper Baskets:






Frozen Steak Fries fill the rest of the second Basket:






In Fryer @ 390°:






Removed Fries @ 20 minutes:






Fish done in 25 Minutes:






Catty & Fries plated with Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce Dip:






Same Plate, different View:


----------



## gary s (Oct 11, 2020)

Mmmmm   Looks Good    Love Catfish.

Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2020)

So how did you decide on 390 degrees? Was that from trial and error.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 11, 2020)

Bears do like their fish and those look great!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks great ! 
Gonna try fish in mine soon .


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 11, 2020)

That looks great Bear, some good eats there, Like! Is 390º for 20 minutes the standard for frozen steak fries Bear? They are a staple at our place, tho I still don't much use the 360. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> Mmmmm   Looks Good    Love Catfish.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup, Catfish has always been my favorite eating Fish.
However My favorite were wild caught, between 10" & 16" long.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks great. Love catfish any which way.

Like.

Have a bag of those I’ve had a while (the managing partner doesn’t like catfish), and you’ve inspired me to use it up soon ... Will be going for a more Cajun spice blend since she won’t eat it anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> So how did you decide on 390 degrees? Was that from trial and error.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Yeah, mostly trial and error.
However most of the things I do in my #360 I use between 350° and 400°, but the most used are 380° and 390°.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Bears do like their fish and those look great!




Thanks Jim!!
I can't knock them out of the water with my Paw any more, but I still love Fish!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great !
> Gonna try fish in mine soon .




Thank You Rich!!
You'll Love it!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks great Bear, some good eats there, Like! Is 390º for 20 minutes the standard for frozen steak fries Bear? They are a staple at our place, tho I still don't much use the 360. RAY




Thank You Ray!!
No---I would have to say, I've had frozen Fries finish as quick as 12 minutes, and as long as 22 minutes. I start checking at about 10 or 12 minutes.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Looks great. Love catfish any which way.
> 
> Like.
> 
> Have a bag of those I’ve had a while (the managing partner doesn’t like catfish), and you’ve inspired me to use it up soon ... Will be going for a more Cajun spice blend since she won’t eat it anyway.




Thank You!!
If you could, let me know when you post your Cajun Catfish.
I don't know why, but I never thought of the fact that Mrs Bear doesn't eat any fish, and I would like to try some Cajun Catfish soon, so I might as well go Cajun Too!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2020)

A
 Aledavidov
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

SmokinEdge
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 14, 2020)

Bears and this retired teacher love catfish!

Looks like a lovely meal there Bear,

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Bears and this retired teacher love catfish!
> 
> Looks like a lovely meal there Bear,
> 
> John




Thank You John!!
I might be getting some Catfish meat.
Flatheads have invaded the Delaware River, and Bear Jr is getting after them.
He caught a 15 pounder, and said he'll catch a bigger one, cut it up & split it with me.
He's looking for a 30 to 40 pounder.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 14, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear



John, 
You're most welcome.

Stuart


----------

